# What kinda cell phone do u carry?



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Who out there DOESNT have a nextel? lol.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

used to have Nextel. never had service with them anywhere i was.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

cingular isnt much better :laugh:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

my verizon phone is ******** get a call then like half hour i get a voicemail its like nobody calld. i need to get that fix but my couzins phone dose the same thing. intresting trying to run a company when u dont get voicemail in a fast manner.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

had nextel for 2 years. and after 2 years of the worst service i switched to verizon. havent lost service with them in 3 years now.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have cingular but ever since i got my blackberry the service improved. i get lightning fast voicemail notices and the signal seems much stronger than my old motorola slivr phone.

I used to have nextel and liked them alot. the only reason i switced is beacuse i was tired of paying a $400 phone bill each month between the wife and i. with cingular we pay $200 and that includes a few hundred more minutes and my overpriced $60 blackberry plan.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have Cincinnati Bell........$93 per month for 2 lines, unlimited use within the huge home area, 500 minutes to use outside home area.......


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

with nextel i would constantly drop calls. cingular i only drop calls on one road in stfd. otherwise i usually have at least 2 bars.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I love my cingular it has great service and i don't think i have dropped more than 10 calls in 4 yrs of service with them my nextel that i have for work i constantly drop calls with it


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*my nextel sucks after 12 yrs.
I'm switching to ATT real soon*


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*Had nextel for over 10 years*

I was constantly dropping calls.Every time a new phone came out I would buy into the hype thinking it was just the phone "I really wanted to believe in nextel" .about 2 years ago my wife convinced me to switch to verizon and i'm loving it only dropped maybe 2 calls in 2 years.The price is the same as nextel was but imo the service is far superior..


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

3 years of nextel walkie talkie beeps when you dont have service was enough for me, switched to verizon


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

*At&t*

I have AT&T. Got the wife the new Tilt for Christmas and she absolutely loves it!!! :bluebounc The Tilt uses 3G network for high speed data, or can connect via WiFi if available, built in GPS (haven't used yet), mobiltv, pocket pc versions of word, excel, windows media player and internet explorer....might have to get myself one someday. She has also been using it for a MP3 player, I haven't seen her using her Ipod since she got the Tilt.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a sprint / nextel for company use. I also have a nextel blackberry for my full time job. The sprint nextel is not so bad it gets pretty good service. The nextel blackberry sucks!


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

AT&T/Cingular 

Using the BlackJack with 700 min and rollover, free phone to phone, no long distance, free nights and weekends. 1500 text and Internet service also.

Never lost a call yet.

Verizon sucked, lost calls all the time, I'm with you on the voice mails coming half hr to hr later.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

US Cellular.....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

US Cellular here as well.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Verizon has treated me well over the years. I only lose signal if I'm down in the valleys between the mountains around here. Only happens at one or two spots, but that's due to no cell towers in the immediate area.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I use verizon, its pretty good most of the time.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

no problems with nextel here


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

nextel bec the guats have it and so do the other subs i work with/ for


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Since I went Verizon I get siginal where I never had one with Nextel. Put everybody on it and with the free verizon to verizon we've saved money because lots more of the calls are free.

Carrying a G-zone, it's a very tough phone. It's fall'n in the water, I've dropped it from a second story, it bounced twice on the way down to a stop on the concrete, covered the key pad with spray liner, cleaned it with MEK, and it still works. Nicked, scarred, gouged, it's the Timex of the decade, it takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n. 

I bought the insurance because I have a history of destroying a phone every 6 months on average, think i could have skipped it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a $20 dollar Virgin Mobile phone, I am required to top it up every three months, I talk very little on it, so I can go three months on $20. my friends tell me I need a better phone, but mine works just as good if not better than theirs, if i want to take pictures, I take a camera, if I need internet, I use a computer, etc...... I use a phone to talk, and mine works GREAT for that

When I tell them how much I spend, well then see whos laughing.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've got AT&T/Cingular, with the Push to talk feature. So its just like nextel but with better service.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

nextel is the way. everyone around here has it. service sucks in some rural areas but having the 2 way is worth it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Verizon.
Casio GZ-ONE


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I had Nextel happily for years.........then when Sprint bought them out ..........signal changed and I dropped calls all the time.......


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Nextel Stinks*

Verizon is Great in this area. Ny westchester county. Cingular is as well. had nextel.....worst service ever.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

i have a nextel. had it for two years and ya the service is bad in some areas but i like the walkie talkie feature. i use it alot on the farm instead of using the mobile radios in the tractors and i dont think anyone makes a phone as indistructable as the nextel i have.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had Nextel for 6 yrs now. The service in my area has been great.And as far as the phone, I'm using the i305 and have dropped it more than I do my pants and it still works great. It's 3 yrs old and looks like it's 10.


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had Nextel for several years and was very happy till Sprint bought them, then the service sucked! I would get dropped calls when I had 5 bars. I switched to Cingular, and was happy, till AT&T bought them now the same thing is happening with them. Guess, I will look into Verizon once again..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

for anybody who dose any work get insurance on ur phone and guys who have alot of ur customer and suppyler numbers make sure u right them down verizon phones dont have SIM cards so all is lost if u smash it to crap.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm upgrading phones with US Cellular at the beginning of the week....going to get 2 walkie-talkie Nextel style phones, and a regular Motorola and a share plan with 4000 minutes for $200 a month. Didnt seem to bad to mexysport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KGRlandscapeing;484979 said:


> for anybody who dose any work get insurance on ur phone and guys who have alot of ur customer and suppyler numbers make sure u right them down verizon phones dont have SIM cards so all is lost if u smash it to crap.


Not necessarily true, 
The same phone like a Motorola, no matter who sells them will still have a sim card in them.

Next if you get it wet the warranty is void

AT&T


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I got the verizon gzone phone i love it


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;484979 said:


> for anybody who dose any work get insurance on ur phone and guys who have alot of ur customer and suppyler numbers make sure u right them down verizon phones dont have SIM cards so all is lost if u smash it to crap.


With verizon you just go online and set up an account (its free)they store your numbers. Its better than a sim because if you lose your phone you can still get the numbers back. Oh ya I do have verizon no nextel service at my house.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

basher;484719 said:


> Carrying a G-zone, it's a very tough phone. It's fall'n in the water, I've dropped it from a second story, it bounced twice on the way down to a stop on the concrete, covered the key pad with spray liner, cleaned it with MEK, and it still works. Nicked, scarred, gouged, it's the Timex of the decade, it takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n.
> 
> I bought the insurance because I have a history of destroying a phone every 6 months on average, think i could have skipped it.


I second that opinion! My GZ One is one heck of a tough phone. Like the old Timex commercials.... it takes a lickin and keeps on tickin!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Nextel its hoe business gets done*

I have had Nextel since 1997 it's how business get's done, now if you live in boonies then find another provider cause there problay isn't much work in boonies anyway.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a little sim card reader that allows me to copy all my numbers in to an excel spreadsheet....I redo it every 6 months or so....for a back up...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pic of our new(Boonie-land) phones


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a pic of the next generation Sprint/Nextel server....hope the little guy holds out as long as my contract does....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;485361 said:


> pic of our new(Boonie-land) phones


My friend made one of those and bought it into school before, the techer thought it was pretty funny lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;485385 said:


> Here's a pic of the next generation Sprint/Nextel server....hope the little guy holds out as long as my contract does....


mike isnt all of like northwest pa verizon for like the phone company? thats what the pay phones r i think could be nuts


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;485399 said:


> isnt all of northwest pa verizon for the phone company? thats what the pay phones are


Yep, Verizon is the dominating phone co here as far as land lines go... and now cell service too..and that's where I'm going as soon as my contracts up.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ABES;484779 said:


> nextel is the way. everyone around here has it. service sucks in some rural areas but having the 2 way is worth it.


I agree everyone around here has it and the 2 way is great. Been a Nextel customer for 6 years and they where great in till they where bought by Sprint then the customer service went to crap.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Green Grass;485413 said:


> and they where great in till they where bought by Sprint then the customer service went to crap.


Exactly why I'm switching!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

SnoFarmer;485361 said:


> pic of our new(Boonie-land) phones


Thats funny i'm glad nobody got offended.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

US Cellular with a Blackberry 8830


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Had Nextel for 5 yrs. got tired of the phones breaking after 1 year, they cost too much to replace. I just switched to Sprint side of Sprint/Nextel. In my opinion the Motorola phones for Nextel suck!!!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 2 Verizons

Motorola for business use.

LG EnV for personal use.

I had Nextel before that but i rarely ever had service and calls would constantly drop so had had to switch. Verizon has been good.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Verizon (Bell Atlantic Mobile before Verizon bought them) since around 1991. Very rarely have any dropped calls.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

when my contract is up with nextel im gonna switch to version


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

i am getting sick of my nextel they are going to let me try Sprint for 30 days they are sending me phones for free


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

We had the push to talk feature with Cingular for about a year. Wasnt near as handy as I thought it would be. Easier to just dial the number. No anoying beep, beep, beep. and pauses. With all the phone services allowing unlimited talk between same service members there is no reason to use a Nextel type phone.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

US Cellular here 'cause it's the only option! Actually the service isn't bad but the phone selection sucks. All they want to do is sell those super dooper phones with 9 million features that I will never use so to get a phone with "basic features" you get a cheezy plastic toy that will barely make it for the entire 2 year contract you have to sign in order to get the phone a reasonable price (you can't imagine the phone they give you for free with a 2 year contract:crying And don't even get me started on those batteries that last 6 months! And insurance :realmad: are you kidding me. No thanks, if my phone breaks I'll just switch back to my old one until the contract is up...What, oh, my old phone won't work on the network any more, why? Planned obsolescence, what's that? Oh, money making scheme, I get it.... ok, enough of that, I think it's starting to snow...


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

I've had nextel forever.
It sucked at the beginning then it got better when they picked up some towers. I switched to T-mobile maybe 7 years ago and it was as bad but less expensive.
I switched back to nextel and realistically I could not live with out it.

I have a friend who does work for sprint/nextel as an independent contractor and we have a very good plan. I have 10 lines and our bill is about $700/month. Used to be around $1200-$1500.

The reason I NEED Nextel is that all of the contractors I work with are on it so when I need a bobcat attachment I just radio my bobcat salesman or if I need a dumpster, loader work, paver stones, truck parts etc etc. I can just direct connect.
Also for escorting wide loads it is easier than the 2 way or CB and more private (although I need to have the CB or 2 way by law).

If you have Sprint/nextel you can also receive some good discounts. If you have a John Deere store near you ask them about discounted nextel service. I think it is like 10% off regardless of what plan you have. You need a code from the John Deere dealer.
Other large vendors who use nextel can also get you discounts.

Sprint is trying to get people to switch over from the nextel side to the sprint side. Since I have a hybrid (uses both sprint and nextel) I have no need to switch and couldn't live without the 2 way feature.

If there is ever a natural disaster though don't expect your nextel to work as the Federal, state and local govt. all have nextel and they allocate the resources to them so limited connectivity for everyone else.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I have Alltel, plans aren't bad but the probably for me is that hardly anyone else has alltel, everyone has Verizon. My problem is that with Verizon people most have unlimited text messaging but not to alltel so that limits my use. Gonna switch to verizon when plan is up and maybe end up with two lines, business and a personal if cheap enough!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

it was easier when we used cbs with 500 watt linear amp no service charge wesport


----------

